# 06 Pathfinder Antenna Problem



## AXOP (Oct 3, 2007)

I just bought a 2006 Pathfinder 4x4 SE and love my new ride.
However the original radio had a really bad reception, way below average. 

I replaced the stereo and the speakers and the radio still has a very, very bad radio connection. My car car has a window antenna. Yes, I also tried to connect the blue/white cable and it does not make any difference. I alos use a antenna adapter from best buy.

Does anyone know of the problem, any hint ???? PLEASE !


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You have an '06...make a complaint with the Service Department. Should be covered under warranty.

Perhaps you have a loose/bad antenna wire?


----------

